# Head Lamp Brightest with no external battery pack



## mulder89 (Sep 15, 2010)

What is the brightest headlamp you can get without an external battery pack. I looked at the Petzl MYO but it has a pack on the back of the band. I also looked at the LED Lenser ones as well. I need something with a spot and a tiny bit of flood if you know what I mean.
Thanks in advance.
David


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 15, 2010)

Princeton Tec Eos still seems to be the best in so far as size and output. They did add a diffused optic which has increased the flood and diminished the spot but I believe that it may still fit the bill. PT's Remix Pro, CR123, and the standard Remix AAA have a dedicated spot with an alternate 5mm led flood, the pro is regulated whereas the standard remix isn't regulated. The EOS tactical is another nice option but it is not as bright with a 45 lumen rating as opposed to 70 lumen rating on the standard EOS and the Remix. Look for Woods Wlaker's, and many others reviews on the new EOS and there are a few reviews on the Remix in the headlamp section as well.

Another option may be the Black Diamond Spot, similar to the Remix but not regulated unless they changed their circuitry since my last research.

You may want to specify other requirements such as battery type and compatibility with NIMH or Lithium cells and whether you want a regulated headlamp or if you have no preference.


----------



## vali (Sep 15, 2010)

Saint Minimus ?


----------



## Sno4Life (Sep 15, 2010)

Zebralights are, I believe, brighter than those mentioned so far: H31(1xcr123) 220lm and H51(1xAA) 200lm.


----------



## AsianAnts (Sep 15, 2010)

which is brighter:

Zebralight H51
Fenix HP10
or this chinese brand i found on ebay....its cheap too! compared to the 2 others..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300453186113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mulder89 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have seen those on ebay and I seen one similar in real life. Build quality was something to be desired and was rather flimsey.
CR123 batteries are expensive in Australia and AA are easy to get BUT having said that I dont have a preference for battery or if its regulated but if it was regulated that would be a plus.
Thankyou all for your inputs so far. It is appreciated.
David


----------



## AsianAnts (Sep 16, 2010)

all plastic... of course its a cheaper make however aside from the materials to build it, what about the quality of the light?? the run time and the brightness and all that good stuff??


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 17, 2010)

It really sounds to me like your looking for a Fenix HP10

Its fairly throwy (particularly for a headlight) and decently bright.


----------



## AsianAnts (Sep 17, 2010)

Fenix HP10 is winning my desire for a headlight... now looking for place to purchase for a good price/good deal. any advice?

thanks soo far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sno4Life (Sep 17, 2010)

The original question was about headlamps with no external battery pack...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2010)

H31 And H51 Zebralights are complete category killers here. Just got my H51 and I'm stunned by the brightness, beam quality and runtimes. These lights, H51 in particular, since it's designed around Eneloop batteries, are a full generation ahead of any other headlamp mentioned here. Not that the Fenixes aren't good, just that the Zebras take all the stripes right now.


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 17, 2010)

Sno4Life said:


> The original question was about headlamps with no external battery pack...


 
Yeah, and I'm looking at a picture of the hp10 with it's big old battery pack that holds 4xAA.

I just can't see how any headlamp on the market now can compete with the zebralight. 200 lumens and one battery and very good runtimes.


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 17, 2010)

The Zebralights certainly have their place, but a lot depends on exactly what a light's going to be used for. 

Flood is good sometimes, but it can take a fair bit of power to get much distance lighting.
But too much hotspot is bad in other uses.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2010)

uk_caver said:


> The Zebralights certainly have their place, but a lot depends on exactly what a light's going to be used for.
> 
> Flood is good sometimes, but it can take a fair bit of power to get much distance lighting.
> But too much hotspot is bad in other uses.


 
That must be why you can choose a Zebra with whatever degree of flood or spot you wish, from pure flood to relatively tight spot. The big point is , the H51 is at a point of efficiency and compactness unrivalled by ANY other manufacturer at this time. Has a nice spot with very good and smooth spill and 200 real lumens off a AA Eneloop. (100 lumens for over 2 hours on a single cell.) 

Zebralights have teir place, all right. 

On your head...


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, effectively, it seems to be a choice between flood, or a light with a hotspot.

Two different kinds of flood are still both flood, even if a narrower one is probably more useful, or at least it is for me.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That must be why you can choose a Zebra with whatever degree of flood or spot you wish, from pure flood to relatively tight spot. The big point is , the H51 is at a point of efficiency and compactness unrivalled by ANY other manufacturer at this time. Has a nice spot with very good and smooth spill and 200 real lumens off a AA Eneloop. (100 lumens for over 2 hours on a single cell.)
> 
> Zebralights have teir place, all right.
> 
> On your head...


 
scdaf,

Long before I got into researching for a high tech flashlight and came across CPF, I had become so reliant on hands-free illumination using my variety of Princeton Tec headlamps, for every purpose from reading in bed to night hiking. Although I now have a few flashlights for different purposes thanks to my research on CPF (special thanks to Selfbuilt!), I remain just as reliant on my headlamps and now I am interested in going one more step into a whole new realm of headlamp with a very high output in a small, single-banded package.

Before I came to this thread tonight, I had been completely satisfied with my newest PT, the Remix Pro for its output, being able to choose between two modes of flood and spot, starting out on low which is a first for PT, and finally having a headlamp that was regulated and used CR123's that I use with my flashlights. The Remix Pro is awesome and at 70 lumens in the spot mode is ample for now.

However, my reason for joining in here is that I have been looking casually into relatively high lumen headlamps and after quite a bit of research, I'm led to the H series Zebralights. One thing I'm not sure about, although I presume, is if the H31 is rotated up or down simply by moving the whole light within the headband's holder instead of on a pivot point like more traditional headlamps. Is this correct? If so, would the holder begin to lose it's hold on the light thus allowing it to slip out of position while walking along?

Other than that, I'd like to get your general impression of this type headlamp vs. the more traditional styles of PT, Petzyl and such. A compare/contrast if you will between say the H31 and the PT Remix Pro for example. Before you do though, I would like you to consider that my reason for a higher output light is for walks/hiking year round. But I live in Michigan where winters tend to bring plenty of snow.

Would I be best served by a cool or neutral white H31 in the snow?

How easy or difficult would the H31's switch be to use with while wearing at least glove liners (I wouldn't even bother trying to change modes, even with the large push button on the Remix Pro, while wearing bulkier, cold weather gloves)?

Besides the Zebralights, did you seriously consider any other brands before making your choices and if so, what were they?

Last, in this statement, "That must be why you can choose a Zebra with whatever degree of flood or spot you wish, from pure flood to relatively tight spot." Are you referring to different choices within the product line or the H31 itself?

Thank you in advance for your response.

John


----------



## naiter (Sep 19, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> scdaf,
> 
> Long before I got into researching for a high tech flashlight and came across CPF, I had become so reliant on hands-free illumination using my variety of Princeton Tec headlamps, for every purpose from reading in bed to night hiking. Although I now have a few flashlights for different purposes thanks to my research on CPF (special thanks to Selfbuilt!), I remain just as reliant on my headlamps and now I am interested in going one more step into a whole new realm of headlamp with a very high output in a small, single-banded package.
> 
> ...


 

bump! 

This is where I am at too. I came to this site tonight to look up the H31. Is it the best choice for a High output lamp? I want more flood for my headlamp then what I have on my EDC.


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 20, 2010)

Sno4Life said:


> The original question was about headlamps with no external battery pack...



Oh whoops, i thought he meant like he wants a battery pack thats attached to the headlight instead of one you put on your waist.

In this case the HP10 is out, and do have a Zebralight, and I do like it, but I would really need the competition (the Fenix HL20) to make a properly informed decision.

However, as the Zebralight has no spot at all, I assume you probably need a Fenix HL20.


----------



## Sno4Life (Sep 21, 2010)

The Zebralight models I mentioned do have a hotspot (H51& H31).


----------



## mulder89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thankyou all for the input. Yes I wanted a all in one light. No external batteries of any sort. Just a self contained unit.
Thankyou all.
David


----------



## royi kien (Oct 22, 2010)

The Spark ST6-360 headlamp seems unbelievable, no external battery pack . Only 150g with battery and headband
*"Lumenholic" ST6-360CW*
Features
l LED: Cree CW R5
l 4 modes
¡ Max: 360lm 1.8 hours
¡ Med: 60lm 20 hours
¡ Low: 12lm 6 days
¡ SOS


----------



## MIKENC (Oct 22, 2010)

mulder89 said:


> Thankyou all for the input. Yes I wanted a all in one light. No external batteries of any sort. Just a self contained unit.
> Thankyou all.
> David


 
mulder89,

If tint is not a big deal and you want a tight spot and no external battery, then buy a Streamlight Argo HP. I have had many headlamps (some of which I still own), and I prefer my Zebralight H31w but with your op the Argo HP will work for you unless you have other requirements that you did not mention. Btw, the tint on the Argo is not bad (just not as good as the H31w). The Argo is very throwy with a tight spot and is reasonably priced ($30).


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 22, 2010)

I use a quark mini 123 on a nitecore headband :twothumbs

jamie


----------



## xyber (Oct 25, 2010)

Everybody has own opinion. If some volunteer can make a summay sheet, collect the data for comparison, that would be convincible.


----------

